# Almost as fun as nose picking.



## tbow388 (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is what I picked out of the garden Sunday.







I didn't have all of my tomatos in this pic. I had 7 that were ready and picked 8 last night.

I should have 30 or 40 this week.


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Corn*

That corn tasted awesome.

I will end up with about 30 more good size ears.


----------



## Tree Feller (Jul 9, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> Here is what I picked out of the garden Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey how long did it take your carrots to grow that big?? I have some sowed but they are only about 3 or 4 inchs long but not filled out??


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 9, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> Here is what I picked out of the garden Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loooookin goood!!!!! T. my corns about 7-10 days out .


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 9, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> That corn tasted awesome.
> 
> I will end up with about 30 more good size ears.



PICS husked.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 9, 2013)

I picked a cherry tomato today which surprised the heck out of me -- I was tying them up and weeding and what do we have!

Also picked a small eggplant that a slug had chewed into...I'll fry that up for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Carrots*



Tree Feller said:


> Hey how long did it take your carrots to grow that big?? I have some sowed but they are only about 3 or 4 inchs long but not filled out??



Those carrots have been planted since the 3rd week in april. I go about every other week and put my pitchfork down in the ground on the side of the row and pry upwards to loosen the soil. Don't know if it helps or not but I do it.


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 10, 2013)

farmer steve said:


> PICS husked.



I can take a day after piocture of the corn if you would like.:jester:


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 10, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> I can take a day after piocture of the corn if you would like.:jester:



NOoop:


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine from this evening:






Not much, but it looks like the flood will begin by later this weekend.

Best I can tell from my notes I'm running about 10 days ahead of a normal good year. Already had a tomato...my worst year ever I didn't have a single one ripen until September 9th!


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Mater O'Mater*

Here is a bunch O'Maters






Here is what the maters turned into.






From there the stewed tomatoes went into ziplock bags and into the freezer.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 11, 2013)

How do you gents cook your Corn?


----------



## Tree Feller (Jul 11, 2013)

cat-face timber said:


> How do you gents cook your Corn?




Boil it on the cob. Or cut it off the cob raw and put it in freezer bags until you want it then unthaw it and cook it in a pot until done. But I prefer on the cob!


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Corny Yumm yumm*



cat-face timber said:


> How do you gents cook your Corn?



My favorite way to cook corn is fresh on the grill.
I cat the hair off, soak it in a sink full of hot water with a tablespoon or two of butter for about 30 minutes and then on the grill it goes.

Other than that I just boil on the stove.

To put it up i blanch it for 5 minutes, cool and then into freezer bags and into the deepfreeze.


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 12, 2013)

*I was*



cat-face timber said:


> How do you gents cook your Corn?



I was going to give the short answer "with heat":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 12, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> I was going to give the short answer "with heat":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





SA!


:bang::bang:


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 12, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> Here is a bunch O'Maters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin 'maters T.


cat-face timber said:


> How do you gents cook your Corn?



1.get water boiling, put corn in water 3 minutes,remove from water, salt,pepper to taste and BUTTER. or
2.microwave in husk about 3-4 minutes, it's HOT. cut about 1" of the cob off the big end,hold by silk end and shake ear out of husk.silk will stay in the husk.takes a little practice but it works great.BTW 1 piece of silk for each kernel and even amount of rows of kernels on a cob.


----------



## tbow388 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Veggi-table madness*

Here are last nights picks.






Been giving a lot to neighbors.


----------



## bert0168 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lookin good tbow. 

I have been flooded with squash and cukes. Lettuce is almost bolted and the radish long gone, going to plant another couple rows when the heat breaks. Gettin plenty of beets

Tomatoes, got loads BUT ALL STILL GREEN. My problem is I get plenty of veggies but never at the same time. I just hope I still have the cukes when the maters come in


----------



## Shawndude8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> I picked a cherry tomato today which surprised the heck out of me -- I was tying them up and weeding and what do we have!
> 
> Also picked a small eggplant that a slug had chewed into...I'll fry that up for lunch tomorrow.


The Slug or the plant??? Just curious. Never had me a garden. Ma, and I used to. Many years ago. Wished I knew something about growin' stuff like you guys have... I'll pass on the slug or anything it touched though. You should'a seen them NO., CA., slugs. Sheesh they were big and gross. Had to step lightly just to get inta the house. If you heard a big noise, just keep on steppin'. Wipe feet good before goin' in though.


----------

